# Cuban rum in Cancun?



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going out to cancun in a few weeks. I'm looking buy a few bottles of Havana Club, anyone that's been out there know where to buy it? Also have you seen it for sale in the duty free stores in the airport? Any other recomendations would be aprreciated also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have been told you can buy it in the airport. But I can not confirm this personally.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

You know you can't bring it back, right?


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

The first time I went to Cancun I saw it in Market 28 but did not purchase a bottle - lots of people told me the things you find in the market are almost always fake and after seeing the boxes upon boxes of glass top 'Cuban Cigars' I decided not to press my luck. My second trip I looked for it a bit closer and found it just about everywhere - hotels, bars, heck - even the downtown walmart but as others have said, unless you get 'creative' your not going to be able to bring them home


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Best place to buy Havana Club is either at a WalMart or some local grocery store.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great thanks for all the replies.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Havana Club is everywhere. I was in Cabo and Mayan and it was sold at the airport and at all the local shops/Hotel


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Side note.. a really nice tequila I always buy is Clase Azul.. nice sipping Tequila. Anyways... always good deals on booze there.. but be careful on the Cigars as noted. The Hotel I was had had legit items from what I could tell (RyJ no 2s smoked and smelt the same.. all the right boxes and labels).. but beach vendors and Cancun dealers.. shady for sure.. glass top cohiba's everywhere


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I was there in October.. You can find the stuff everywhere! I searched all week and came to the conclusion that the only source that sells liters is your best bet and value. I only found ONE source that sold them, and once you find liters stop looking... It's useless!

Everywhere else only sells 750's and @ 1.5-2x's the price of said liters!

The good stuff to get is HC 7 Anos.

Just remember you can't bring it back to the states! So drink it up while your there!

http://www.havana-club.com/en


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I won't be buying any habanos especially with the prices that I've seen in other areas of Mexico, I can just imagine how much they cost in cancun. I'm actually taking my own habanos to smoke out there. Thanks for the tips. I will drink as much Havana Club 7 as I can! I have never tried clase azul but will check it out. I always bring back Gran Centernario Anejo and Don Julio Anejo from Mexico as far as tequilas go.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> I was there in October.. You can find the stuff everywhere! I searched all week and came to the conclusion that the only source that sells liters is your best bet and value. I only found ONE source that sold them, and once you find liters stop looking... It's useless!
> 
> Everywhere else only sells 750's and @ 1.5-2x's the price of said liters!
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing where you found the 1 liter deal at? Thanks.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

mata777 said:


> Would you mind sharing where you found the 1 liter deal at? Thanks.


The first place you see that sells liquor will have it! You will just kinda stumble on the source!

Not really sure if I can say they source, since this is a Cuban Product!


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> The first place you see that sells liquor will have it! You will just kinda stumble on the source!
> 
> Not really sure if I can say they source, since this is a Cuban Product!


I think I have an idea, I will be looking for it as soon as I get off the plane! Thanks Jason.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Last time i was at the Cancun airport.
You could find the usual Bacardi and Havana Club, and there's a complete shelf of Flor de Cana , Zacapa .There's not a single trace of local Mexican rums like Mocambo.


----------

